# لماذا يفضل الرجال المرأة القصيرة ؟؟



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

لماذا يفضل الرجال المرأة القصيرة ؟؟ 

أكدت دراسة بريطانية حديثة أن المرأة القصيرة مازالت هي الأكثر أنوثة وجاذبية للرجال بصفة عامة ،وذكرت الدراسة أن التكوين الجسماني للمرأة القصيرة يعكس لدى الرجل شعورا بالقوة والقدرة على احتوائها. كذلك ان أهم مميزات المرأة القصيرة أن عمرها الحقيقي لا يبدو عليها وتكون دائما في حالة من الحيوية والبهجة مثل الفتاة الصغيرة. 

وخالف هذه الدراسة خبراء علم النفس حيث يرون أن مسألة طول وقصر القامة والنحافة والبدانة والشكل بصفة عامة مسألة نسبية تختلف من شعب إلى آخر ومن ثقافة إلى أخرى، كما تختلف في الريف عن الحضر، كما يتدخل في اختيار شريك الحياة معايير عديدة منها المستوى الاجتماعي والمستوى التعليمي والثقافي وكلها تعد مؤثرات تشكل في النهاية الجاذبية بين الطرفين . 

وبرهن علماء النفس على هذا بأن الواقع شهد حالات لامرأة جميلة تتزوج من رجل بعيدا عن الوسامة، والعكس صحيح، والأمر هنا يرجع إلى درجة القبول والتفاعل الكيميائي بين الجنسين البعيد كل البعد عن الشكل أو الهيئة .


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2014)

الكلام دة جد ولا هزار عشان لو فية حد شافة اعرفة  فى الشغل  هيقولى  بطل تريقة بقى عليا هههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

ههههه لا طبعا جدا لانها ابحاث ودراسات


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مارس 2014)

يا خبر معقول 

!!!!!!!!

على كده نحن لسنا من الرجال 
افتونا يرعاكم الله 
انقلبت الموازين

لالالالا
مش ممكن 
الدراسه في بريطانيا طبعا
مش ذنبهم 
اكيد

...​


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

هههههه ليه بس طول عمرنا نشوف الرجال يفضلون السيدة المرحة  
والقصيرة علشان توفر فى القماش ههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههه ليه بس طول عمرنا نشوف الرجال يفضلون السيدة المرحة
> والقصيرة علشان توفر فى القماش ههههه



رجال ...  اي رجال
هل انتي متاكده ...!!!

لالالالا يصراحه الموضوع اذواق ورغبات وتناسق بين الاثنين ليس اكثر 
شكرا للموضوع الطريف​


----------



## naderkhalil (11 مارس 2014)

*فعلا البنات الزغاليل دوول عندهم جاذبيه عجيبه ؟ ليه معرفش !!

عموما يوضع سره فى اصغر خلقه !! 

*


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> رجال ...  اي رجال
> هل انتي متاكده ...!!!
> 
> لالالالا يصراحه الموضوع اذواق ورغبات وتناسق بين الاثنين ليس اكثر
> شكرا للموضوع الطريف​



هههههه هى فعلا ازواء وتناسق  ورغبات
انا عن نفسى مبحبش القصيرين سواء رجال او نساء :thnk0001:


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

naderkhalil قال:


> *فعلا البنات الزغاليل دوول عندهم جاذبيه عجيبه ؟ ليه معرفش !!
> 
> عموما يوضع سره فى اصغر خلقه !!
> 
> *




هههههههههههههه  حلوة زغاليل دى بس ولا جاذبية ولا نيلة دول بيكونوا سوس  احيانا ورخمين ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2014)

زغاليل :thnk0001:

 ولا جاذبية ولا نيلة :thnk0001:

 دول بيكونوا سوس احيانا ورخمين :budo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2014)

مااالكم وما القصيرين-- دا حتى كل قصير جميييل
 و كل صغير مكير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مااالكم وما القصيرين-- دا حتى كل قصير جميييل
> و كل صغير مكير
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا اسفين يا صلاح


----------



## ميرنا (11 مارس 2014)

مالهم القصيرين مهم زى الفل اهم ع الاقل مميزاتهم كتير لما وقفت فى اتوبيس موطيتش ولا ضهرى يتكسر لما اعدى من تحت شجرة موطيش ولا اخبط فيها اى حتة اسلك فيها انما الطوال يعينى لا يقددرو يوقفو فى اتوبيس ولا يعدى من تحت شجرة  دا غير انى فى اماكن ميقدرش يدخلها اصلا يجى يسوق العربية الطويل يرجع الكرسى ورا مهو يعينى مش عارف يودى رجليه فين 
شوفتم بقى القصيرين مميزين ازاى


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> مالهم القصيرين مهم زى الفل اهم ع الاقل مميزاتهم كتير لما وقفت فى اتوبيس موطيتش ولا ضهرى يتكسر لما اعدى من تحت شجرة موطيش ولا اخبط فيها اى حتة اسلك فيها انما الطوال يعينى لا يقددرو يوقفو فى اتوبيس ولا يعدى من تحت شجرة  دا غير انى فى اماكن ميقدرش يدخلها اصلا يجى يسوق العربية الطويل يرجع الكرسى ورا مهو يعينى مش عارف يودى رجليه فين
> شوفتم بقى القصيرين مميزين ازاى



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  انتى كمان يا ميرنا لالالالالا البنات هنا كلهم طلعوا اوزعين انا شكلى هطلب حذف الموضوع بكل مشاركاتى اصلى بحب القصيرين اوى وشكرت فيهم جدا ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> مالهم القصيرين مهم زى الفل اهم ع الاقل مميزاتهم كتير لما وقفت فى اتوبيس موطيتش ولا ضهرى يتكسر لما اعدى من تحت شجرة موطيش ولا اخبط فيها اى حتة اسلك فيها انما الطوال يعينى لا يقددرو يوقفو فى اتوبيس ولا يعدى من تحت شجرة دا غير انى فى اماكن ميقدرش يدخلها اصلا يجى يسوق العربية الطويل يرجع الكرسى ورا مهو يعينى مش عارف يودى رجليه فين
> شوفتم بقى القصيرين مميزين ازاى


 
 لا و كله كوووم بئا و ميزه جميله ان القصيرين يقدروا يلبسوا كعب براااااحتهم  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه إنشاااله كعب دورين-- :t23:
 فعلا و بتوفر فى القماش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (11 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  انتى كمان يا ميرنا لالالالالا البنات هنا كلهم طلعوا اوزعين انا شكلى هطلب حذف الموضوع بكل مشاركاتى اصلى بحب القصيرين اوى وشكرت فيهم جدا ههههههههههه



منا بسم الصليب جوزى يدوب الباب يعديه فشيفاه بيعانى انما انا لاا


----------



## ميرنا (11 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا و كله كوووم بئا و ميزه جميله ان القصيرين يقدروا يلبسوا كعب براااااحتهم  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه إنشاااله كعب دورين-- :t23:
> فعلا و بتوفر فى القماش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


  ايوة منا مش بنزل غير بكعب يجى 50سم :ura1:


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2014)

هو انا بفضل القصيرين لسسبب واحد علشان لو وقعت حاجة منى تحت مش هنزل 7 ادوار علشان اجيبها 
اكيد هى هتبقى اقرب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> هو انا بفضل القصيرين لسسبب واحد علشان لو وقعت حاجة منى تحت مش هنزل 7 ادوار علشان اجيبها
> اكيد هى هتبقى اقرب


:act23:

 ههههههههههههه
 و اكيد لو حاجه طارت منها فوق الدولاب او فى النجفه او عند السيطاره 
 هتبقى انت اقرب اكيد--
 بدل ما تطلع هى سبع ادوار على السلم او تتشعلق على الكرسى


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

بس يا جماعة مش ملاحظين ان القصيرين  ساعات  بيكونوا مدكوكين كده يعنى لو كيلو زيادة فى الوزن بيفرق جامد معاهم
انما الطوال بقا ممكن 4 او 5 كيلو مش هيبانوا اوى علشان فى طول


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> زغاليل :thnk0001:
> 
> ولا جاذبية ولا نيلة :thnk0001:
> 
> دول بيكونوا سوس احيانا ورخمين :budo:


*حبو امشى من هنا انتى دلوقتى هههههههه
النعمة القصيرين دووول قمر يا اخواتشى 

*


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبو امشى من هنا انتى دلوقتى هههههههه
> النعمة القصيرين دووول قمر يا اخواتشى
> 
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  نورتى يا رورو بصى يا حبيبتى صدقينى انا مكنتش اعرف خالص انكم كلكم اوزعين  انا اكتشفت كده من موضوع ساكى بعدين خالص وعرفت انى هضرب بس ياريت اللى يضرب بلاش بآلات حادة  ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  نورتى يا رورو بصى يا حبيبتى صدقينى انا مكنتش اعرف خالص انكم كلكم اوزعين  انا اكتشفت كده من موضوع ساكى بعدين خالص وعرفت انى هضرب بس ياريت اللى يضرب بلاش بآلات حادة  ههههههه


*احم احم ومالهم الاوزعين يا نيفو ها ها 
دول قمرا كدا وكيوووت 
وﻻ انتى رايك  ايه ههههههههههههههههههه
لو قولتى حاجة تانى عليهم 
هيبقى الضرب للركب هههههههههههه
*


----------



## soul & life (11 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههه  لا يا ستى هو انا اقدر دا حبايبى كلهم طلعوا اوزعين انا خلاص بقيت احب الاوزعين وبموت فيهم دا حتى الاوزعة دمها خفيف ولو حصل حاجة ممكن جوزها يشيلها ويجرى بيها ههههههههههههههه
ربنا ما يجيب ضرب ولا هشاشة فى الركب ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه  لا يا ستى هو انا اقدر دا حبايبى كلهم طلعوا اوزعين انا خلاص بقيت احب الاوزعين وبموت فيهم دا حتى الاوزعة دمها خفيف ولو حصل حاجة ممكن جوزها يشيلها ويجرى بيها ههههههههههههههه
> ربنا ما يجيب ضرب ولا هشاشة فى الركب ههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*اهو جبتش حاجة من عندى انا 
يعنى بتنفع فى كل حاجة موفرة فى المكان والقماس 
ويقدر يشلها لو اى حاجة حصلت 
مش الطويلة لو فكر يشلها النجف كله يتكسر :t30::t30::t30:
ده لو قدر اصلا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مارس 2014)

بصراحه بدأت اشك بمصدر هذه الدراسه البريطانيه
هذا والله اعلم
وبصراحه اكثر الدراسه لم تعطهن حقهن الكامل
مفيش اجمل من القصيرين ... ياسلام تحفه​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بس يا جماعة مش ملاحظين ان القصيرين  ساعات  بيكونوا مدكوكين كده يعنى لو كيلو زيادة فى الوزن بيفرق جامد معاهم
> انما الطوال بقا ممكن 4 او 5 كيلو مش هيبانوا اوى علشان فى طول



 اي والله اي بنت طولها اقل من 161 يبان عليها الزيادة الوزن بسرعه 
يا كاشفتهم يا سول هههههه


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اي والله اي بنت طولها اقل من 161 يبان عليها الزيادة الوزن بسرعه
> يا كاشفتهم يا سول هههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه اومال ايه احنا بنلعب ههههههه
منورة يا هيوف مقولتلناش انتى اوزعة زى الاغلبية هنا ولا طويلة؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مارس 2014)

الطول هيبة
والقصر خيبة   مع اعتذارى للقصرين
لكن المثل بقيقول كده
قد يكون الرجل يفضل المراة القصيرة لكى يظهر نفسه انه افضل منها


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههه القصيرين دول عسل يا بابا حبيب لحسن نضرب  دا المنتدى كله طلعوا اوزعين ههههههه بصوا يا جماعة هو خير الامور الوسط يعنى ولا القصيرين اوى ولا الطوال اوى
القصيرة يقولوا خيبة والطويلة هبلة وطويلة هههههههههه علشان محدش يزعل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه اومال ايه احنا بنلعب ههههههه
> منورة يا هيوف مقولتلناش انتى اوزعة زى الاغلبية هنا ولا طويلة؟؟



صنفيني ازعه ولا فرعه هههههه انا بقول وسط


----------



## manngm (22 مارس 2014)

لان القصيرة موزة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*الحمد لله جبتش حاجه من عندي
بريطانية بحالها اللي بتقول اهييي
انا نفسي اخد بريطانية بالحضن علي موقفها النبيل دا
تجاه القصيرين اه وحياة ربنا **




*


> كذلك ان أهم مميزات المرأة القصيرة أن عمرها الحقيقي لا يبدو عليها وتكون دائما في حالة من الحيوية والبهجة مثل الفتاة الصغيرة.


*ايوووووة دي حقيقه
يعني انا عندي 27 سنة واللي يشوفني 
يديني 17 سنه اه وربنا *





شكرا يانيفو يامصيطانا ^,*​


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الحمد لله جبتش حاجه من عندي
> بريطانية بحالها اللي بتقول اهييي
> انا نفسي اخد بريطانية بالحضن علي موقفها النبيل دا
> تجاه القصيرين اه وحياة ربنا **
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههههه العفو ياقمر وهو انتى هتحسبى نفسك من الاوزع ولا ايه
لالالالالالالالالا انتى اجمل من كل الاوزعين وارق من كل الطوال حاجة كده لا تنتمى لدول او دول ههههههههههههههه عسل يا توتا ربنا يسعدك حبيبتى


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لماذا يفضل الرجال المرأة القصيرة ؟؟
> 
> أكدت دراسة بريطانية حديثة أن المرأة القصيرة مازالت هي الأكثر أنوثة وجاذبية للرجال بصفة عامة ،وذكرت الدراسة أن التكوين الجسماني للمرأة القصيرة يعكس لدى الرجل شعورا بالقوة والقدرة على احتوائها. كذلك ان أهم مميزات المرأة القصيرة أن عمرها الحقيقي لا يبدو عليها وتكون دائما في حالة من الحيوية والبهجة مثل الفتاة الصغيرة.
> 
> ...


 يفضل الرجل المراة القصيرة .
1) لانه يمكن ان يتحكم فيها 
2) لانها ستسمن بتكاليف اقل 
3) لانها ستطيعه
4) لانها ستشبع


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههه وجهة نظر برضوا يا انس نورت الموضوع
بس القصيرة لما هتتخن اوى ممكن تنفجر علشان مفيش طول هتبقا مكورة كده هههههههههه
كل القصيرين ياخدوا بالهم بقا من وزنهم الزيادة عندكم محدودة  وبتول طبعا ملهاش دعوة بالكلام ده خاااالص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2014)

يعنى حتى  لو  تخنت و باقت كوره-- تنفع فى ضيق الوقت-- بدل ما تجرى ممكن تتدحرج فالسريع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شيلوا الموضوع ده من هنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى حتى  لو  تخنت و باقت كوره-- تنفع فى ضيق الوقت-- بدل ما تجرى ممكن تتدحرج فالسريع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شيلوا الموضوع ده من هنا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههه ايوه صح وعمليا هى مش هتاخد مكان لانها وهى نايمة زى وهى واقفة واعدة مكورة بقا هههههههههههههههه وطبعا حبوا كمان ملهاش دعوة بالكلام ده خالص
احنا مش اتفقنا انك مش تبع الاوزعين


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

لم افهم شيئا .
المرجوا التكلم بالعربية الفصحى .
يبدو انكن تستهزؤون بالقصيرات .


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههه مفيش استهزاء ولا حاجة احنا بنهزر يا انس وبنقول انه القصيرة اذا زاد وزنها سوف تصبح اشبه بالكرة ودا على سبيل الدعابة ليس اكثر  هو انت قصير؟؟


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه مفيش استهزاء ولا حاجة احنا بنهزر يا انس وبنقول انه القصيرة اذا زاد وزنها سوف تصبح اشبه بالكرة ودا على سبيل الدعابة ليس اكثر  هو انت قصير؟؟


لست بقصير و لست طويل .
على فكرة القصيرة اذكى من الطويلة 
انا لا اهين الطويلات و لكن هذه الحقيقة


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

مسمعتهاش قبل كده ان القصيرة اكثر ذكاء من الطويلة جديدة دى 
يلا ابسطوا يا اوزعات طلعتن اكثر ذكاء هههههه


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

في الانترنيت تكثر الاكاذيب . 
يمكن لاي واحد ان يقول ان هناك دراسة تقول و في الحقيقة غير موجودة اصلا .
فمثلا بائع الخضر يمكن ان يدخل و يقول 
ان هناك دراسة تقول ان الخضر غنية بالفيتامينات ا ب س د .........
و انه يشفي من جميع الامراض 
و في الحقيقة هذه الدراسة غير موجودة


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 مارس 2014)

*ليش في بعد الطول والنحافة والرشاقه -_- -_-*
*لالا اكيد كلام مش صحيح ههههههههه*






*شكراا عالموضوع*




​


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ليش في بعد الطول والنحافة والرشاقه -_- -_-*
> *لالا اكيد كلام مش صحيح ههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...



 شو بيعرفنى  ههههههههههه نورتى كاترين


----------

